# Eeeew! Found a worm on my kitchen floor!!!



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh please don't say it's from Lilith!!!
As I was sitting down on my hard wood floor playing with Lilith I noticed a tiny worm size of a rice. The kind of worms you can find in fruits. I did buy fruit today & it's in the fridge & Lilith had her deworming pill 4-5 days ago... Could it be Lilith? Please let it not! I don't want worms in my house 

I don't let Lilith's feet touch the ground until her shots are complete, I also checked her stools & anal area & haven't seen anything.
I washed all her sheets & toys & cleaned the kitchen floor with Dettol.

Please don't let it be from Lilith it just grosses me out


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

PrincessLilith said:


> Oh please don't say it's from Lilith!!!
> As I was sitting down on my hard wood floor playing with Lilith I noticed a tiny worm size of a rice. The kind of worms you can find in fruits. I did buy fruit today & it's in the fridge & Lilith had her deworming pill 4-5 days ago... Could it be Lilith? Please let it not! I don't want worms in my house
> 
> I don't let Lilith's feet touch the ground until her shots are complete, I also checked her stools & anal area & haven't seen anything.
> ...


something like this?








http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_tapeworm.html


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would definitely take a fresh stool sample and your fluff to the Vet. Unfortunately she may have worms and need the treatment. Bella had challenges with that twice. Totally freaked me out too  . It is very treatable, but do your research on what to expect and how to treat property.


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I'm not a vet but it was just like a fruit worm or maggot I know it's all physycological but whenever I think about it I itch like crazy & think I'm dirty & the house & Lilith are dirty also

It could be like that but it was yellow/ white.

Lilith pooped so I checked her stool with a plastic bag-& yes almost puked! There was nothing checked around her anal & nothing.
My main question is if she had her deworm pill & if she did have worms, wouldn't they die by now?


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> I would definitely take a fresh stool sample and your fluff to the Vet. Unfortunately she may have worms and need the treatment. Bella had challenges with that twice. Totally freaked me out too  . It is very treatable, but do your research on what to expect and how to treat property.


Ok I'll take her to the vet tomorrow, this can't be dealt lightly because I can't think of my baby having worms


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I had to skip the whole thread because of the photos LOL

UGH! Wanna puke :yucky:

I'd definitely do as Bridget suggested (hope it was you, Bridget - sorry if mistaken - had to skip fast!) and take a stool sample in.

It is probably from the fruit but I know I'd be having my two in ASAP for stool samples if I saw a worm!

Hope Lilith is okay!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

routine deworming is very important. if you use heartworm medication then regular deworming is every 6 months, if not then every 3 months.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Tashulia25 said:


> routine deworming is very important. if you use heartworm medication then regular deworming is every 6 months, if not then every 3 months.


What ??? :w00t: I never heard of this. I had quite a few dogs in my life and NEVER dewormed them. They were all fine. I don't think this would be good to do on a regular basis. It's just asking for trouble.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I should also mention that I once SAW a worm in Bella's stool, took it in with the fresh stool sample and the Vet still said it tested negative. :blink: . She was treated for the worms any way (since she clearly did have them...duh :angry. My point is, if you are in doubt, you may want to consider treating her any way or at the very least retesting or getting a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

MalteseJane said:


> What ??? :w00t: I never heard of this. I had quite a few dogs in my life and NEVER dewormed them. They were all fine. I don't think this would be good to do on a regular basis. It's just asking for trouble.


very interesting. i do deworming for all family members every 6 months as you never know where you can catch them. I think you might want to ask your vet about dewormers. My vet recommends every 6 months as i give them heartworm protection


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Bob Martin:
"You’re off to a healthy start and dewormed your pup from 2 to 8 weeks? Good!

But did you know almost all dogs will host some type of internal parasite like worms at some stage of their lives which is why it is so important to follow a regular deworming schedule for your adult dog.

Dogs get worms when they:

Eat infected soil
Are infected with fleas
Flea larvae feed on tapeworm eggs which continue to mature inside fleas. When your pet digests a mature flea, the tapeworm egg, still living inside the flea, hatches inside your pet's intestines where it is free to grow and reproduce.
Come into contact with other animals’ faeces (always take a bag and pick up when you visit parks!)
Protect your best friend and your family from unwanted worms with these Bob Martin Tips

Remove all faeces from your garden at least once a day
Cover your child’s sandpit when not in use
Don’t feed your pets raw meat
Maintain clean and dry quarters for your best friend
Teach your children good hygiene routines such as always washing their hands after they play with Rambo
Keep fleas under control
Use a deworming program like Bob Martin Vetcare Easy-to-use Dewormers for Dogs.
How often should I deworm my adult dog?

Treat your dog at 12, 16 and 24 weeks of age. After that deworm adult dogs every 3 months as a precaution. If you see signs of worms before the next 3 monthly treatment is due, re-dose and continue to deworm your dog every 3 months. It can be useful to put reminders on your calendar so you don’t forget! "


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xo05IObAyk]Worming advice: How often should you worm your cat, dog, puppy or kitten? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Deworming Dogs and Puppies: Dewormers and Other Medications



> *Most veterinarians recommend that adult dogs be dewormed only when there is specific reason to do so, such as when eggs or parasites are found during a fecal examination. Dogs can also be kept on a yearlong heartworm preventive that also protects against many of the intestinal parasites. All dogs should have a fecal examination done at least once a year.*


From Dr Karen Becker :



> *I’m really opposed to automatically deworming animals on a routine basis without first determining what parasite is present, and then developing a correct treatment protocol based on those findings*.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

*Wholistic Diatomaceous Earth™
A safe, non-chemical alternative to chemical dewormers and flea and tick relief*
Feeding Instructions

Small Breeds (up to 30 lbs)...................... 1/3 tsp
Medium Breeds (31 to 50 lbs)...................1/2 tsp
Large Breeds (51 to 75 lbs)..........................1 tsp
Very Large Breeds (76 to 100 lbs)........1 1/2 tsp
Giant Breeds (over 100 lbs).................. 1 3/4 tsp

Can be given during meal time. Administer daily. Can also be sprinkled around living quarters for relief against fleas and ticks. Use caution, application is a fine powder. Do not inhale product. Dust may cause eye and respiratory irritation. Scoop included with product


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I guess de-worming wasn't a mistake, if in fact, she shed the worms. My goodness, why are you freaking out about it? It's just a little tiny thing that puppies sometimes have. It isn't going to spread disease throughout your house. It isn't going to crawl in your bed and eat you while you are asleep. I've seen some scarey things in my life, but getting all upset over a worm the size of a grain of rice, is just girly-foolishness. I think that women have been trained to be squeamish just to keep them weak. Are you a silly little girl in a Jane Austen novel, or a grown woman with a puppy to care for?

I'm sorry to be harsh, but it really is not practical to be upset over something so insignificant. You may be called upon to be brave in an emergency, I hope you won't fall apart. I hope that if you ever need to you will keep your wits about you and learn to stop bleeding, learn to do the Heimlich maneuver, learn first aid. You are a fluff mother and may be called upon to prove your strength.

I have had to be very strong in times when my human child or my fur children were in danger, sick, hurt or else wise. If a little worm upset me, I never would have handled some of the serious emergencies. I don't believe you are really afraid, I think you are a victim of conditioning. Be logical.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I am in disbelief reading this. So your dog has a worm and that freaks you out? You know humans also have parasites right? And your dog is in fact an animal. I could keep going but Sylvia said it all! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Well, I guess de-worming wasn't a mistake, if in fact, she shed the worms. My goodness, why are you freaking out about it? It's just a little tiny thing that puppies sometimes have. It isn't going to spread disease throughout your house. It isn't going to crawl in your bed and eat you while you are asleep. I've seen some scarey things in my life, but getting all upset over a worm the size of a grain of rice, is just girly-foolishness. I think that women have been trained to be squeamish just to keep them weak. Are you a silly little girl in a Jane Austen novel, or a grown woman with a puppy to care for?
> 
> I'm sorry to be harsh, but it really is not practical to be upset over something so insignificant. You may be called upon to be brave in an emergency, I hope you won't fall apart. I hope that if you ever need to you will keep your wits about you and learn to stop bleeding, learn to do the Heimlich maneuver, learn first aid. You are a fluff mother and may be called upon to prove your strength.
> 
> I have had to be very strong in times when my human child or my fur children were in danger, sick, hurt or else wise. If a little worm upset me, I never would have handled some of the serious emergencies. I don't believe you are really afraid, I think you are a victim of conditioning. Be logical.



I agree Sylvia, it's just a worm!!!! I' deal with messy gooey sometimes gross stuff on a daily basis, and a little worm(or even a bunch of little white worms) sure isn't going to make me throw up!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

when we got Ellie, I found tape worm segments. Pyrantel wouldn't work, so I ordered Drontal(be careful with it, it is by vet's prescription only) , after that no problems with worms, we use Revolution plus Wholistic Diatomaceous Earth once in a wile (1 week every 6 months) It is nothing to panic but better to get rid of worms  My Roma lived with guinea pigs, bunny, and parrot and never had worms (vet check up every year)


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol 
You guys made me laugh)
Yes I'm so much a girlie girl but blood, poop & puke doesn't bother me but a tiny small worm does!
"Crawl on your bed & eat you alive" haha) funny 
It's gross! How do you do it?!
I hate insects, I don't camp & not an outdoorsy type (but love snakes) 

Again I will say she had her deworm pill 5 days ago so it shouldn't have been from her. I checked her stools again today & nothing, but will go to the vet today to be sure. I'm sure it isn't Lilith & was a fruit worm buying new fruit.
Where I live there are no ticks & fleas (as they all say ) but if we go to our vacation house to the beach there are , so cant take Lilith just yet.

Again thank you all for your replies & thank you for trying to toughen me up, but I'm still a girlie girl that would puke of the site of worms & maggots.
When I watch the most terrifying horror movie, blood gore everything I'm ok with it, but the sight of one maggot would make me throw up) lol I know I'm weird


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh btw/ I won't deworm her until the vet does it himself, her other dose has to be given in another 3 weeks or so if I'm not mistaken I know her last shots are


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL Sahar.....I love your attitude and your honesty! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> LOL Sahar.....I love your attitude and your honesty! :HistericalSmiley:


Thank you honey ((hugs))


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

PrincessLilith said:


> Thank you honey ((hugs))


Hopefully it was from the fruit and nothing else but get it checked out. I'm right there with you with disliking worms and maggots and all sorts, just eeewww. However when it comes to our fluffs you do what you gotta do . Before I got Sammy I never imagined myself examining poop as much as I have and cleaning poop out of his butt (it's not a problem as its for my Sammy). I pulled a centipede from his mouth recently and I hate all bugs but he's number 1 to me and as long as he's ok, I'm ok


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

lols82 said:


> Hopefully it was from the fruit and nothing else but get it checked out. I'm right there with you with disliking worms and maggots and all sorts, just eeewww. However when it comes to our fluffs you do what you gotta do . Before I got Sammy I never imagined myself examining poop as much as I have and cleaning poop out of his butt (it's not a problem as its for my Sammy). I pulled a centipede from his mouth recently and I hate all bugs but he's number 1 to me and as long as he's ok, I'm ok


Centipede!!!? Yikes! What we gotta go through for our lil' babies 
I know what you mean when you say you never imagined how much we gotta examine everything & it's true that they are number one

I took a fresh stool sample & it was negative, but I also heard that they can make lots of mistakes & I'm hoping for the best I didn't see anything in her stools so I'm sure it was from the fruit because the worm was alive & crawling right beside the fridge, & plus after deworming her I don't think she'll have any live worms in her if she did have them.
Staying positive is best!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

None of my Maltese or the Bichons I had before the malts ever had worms. The Bichons I bred were all checked, but none ever had worms. I think that if the mother never had worms, it is unlikely for the pups - that is unless they are exposed to outside sources. I never take my fluffs to dog parks or let them walk on the floor in (most) pet stores. Maybe I am just lucky. I do remember my first toy poodle had a tapeworm. My dad (the doctor gave him a Fleet enema and I am supposing some other meds too. Daddy wouldn't let me watch - yuck!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

ckanen2n said:


> None of my Maltese or the Bichons I had before the malts ever had worms. The Bichons I bred were all checked, but none ever had worms. I think that if the mother never had worms, it is unlikely for the pups - that is unless they are exposed to outside sources. I never take my fluffs to dog parks or let them walk on the floor in (most) pet stores. Maybe I am just lucky. I do remember my first toy poodle had a tapeworm. My dad (the doctor gave him a Fleet enema and I am supposing some other meds too. Daddy wouldn't let me watch - yuck!


You're so lucky! Lilith's vet came from vacation & I sent him the picture of the worm & he said it could be a tape worm & they do come out alive (
I told him about the stool sample I took to the 24 hour pet hospital & it was negative & he said sometimes it shows negative etc...
So now I'm taking her to her own vet & I'm again sad about Lilith having worms 
I hope she can be treated ASAP I don't like my baby having worms.
She doesn't show any symptom but its best to know 100%


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG, Sahar you would have puked and fainted if you saw what I saw last week. :yucky: I opened the (outdoor) garbage container and there were hundreds of maggots all over. Yuk. I closed it quick and left the cleanup to DH, it didn't bother him at all, but I think I know how you feel.


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Sylie said:


> OMG, Sahar you would have puked and fainted if you saw what I saw last week. :yucky: I opened the (outdoor) garbage container and there were hundreds of maggots all over. Yuk. I closed it quick and left the cleanup to DH, it didn't bother him at all, but I think I know how you feel.


Eeeeew!!! (Girlie girl squirm) omg I would've filled the trash can with bleach!! 
Thankfully those yuckers were outside, but what am I going to do with my poor lil baby?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm confused. Didn't you say she had a de-worming treatment already? Plus the worm on your floor was probably not from Lilith. Don't worry.


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I'm confused. Didn't you say she had a de-worming treatment already? Plus the worm on your floor was probably not from Lilith. Don't worry.


Yes she did! That's what I keep telling myself! But the vet said its possible.
I'm sure she didn't puke up her pill. I've read all I could on the net (& the gross thing was "the tape worm diet" do ppl really do that?! Gross) I don't understand why the worms are alive if she's shedding them (again the vet said that could be normal) I'm so stressed out


----------

